# Bad Grammar DVD!



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

The "bad grammar" DVD is out, has anyone seen it yet? how good is it?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i have not seen it yet but i am sure that anything threinen is in on is pretty damn good.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been watching it off and on for a few days, very good video. I've always regarded Honker Talk as the DVD to help teach short reed goose calling. Thank has all changed! Great DVD for all levels of callers. Well worth $20.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Worth every penny! I would rate it a 10! Lots of detail involved, for everyone from beginner to veteran.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

windjammer said:


> Worth every penny! I would rate it a 10! Lots of detail involved, for everyone from beginner to veteran.


You better get cracking on dinner!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

just watched it. My God that movie kicks some serious @$$!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's a great movie. I still would recommend Honker Talk to someone who just got their first call though. Then after a few months of practice I would get them Bad Grammer. Scott gets goes a little bit farther than most guys are able to at the first step. Still a great movie.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> It's a great movie. I still would recommend Honker Talk to someone who just got their first call though. Then after a few months of practice I would get them Bad Grammer. Scott gets goes a little bit farther than most guys are able to at the first step. Still a great movie.


theres nothing better than zink call movies and 24-7 those kick a$$ go fred zink


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I saw some bits and pieces of it between the calling contests at Red Bear and it didn't disappoint. Scott is a great guy and puts his knowledge and humor to good work...not to mention Big Perm, the true star of the show!

Chris


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

born2kill said:


> theres nothing better than zink call movies and 24-7 those kick a$$ go fred zink


the zink kool aid strikes again, this thing doesn't agree!










Although they do get some great hunt footage between the time wasting bs.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> born2kill said:
> 
> 
> > theres nothing better than zink call movies and 24-7 those kick a$$ go fred zink
> ...


Too Funny!! :beer:


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

born2kill said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great movie. I still would recommend Honker Talk to someone who just got their first call though. Then after a few months of practice I would get them Bad Grammer. Scott gets goes a little bit farther than most guys are able to at the first step. Still a great movie.
> ...


Just wondering if you and your buddies sit around stairing at a poster of fred zink that says te godfather. Yeah fred is good but those films wouldn't be anything with out field. as far as anybody that says scott's dvd is BS my wife actually started to learn how to run a short reed while wathcing that video with me. He teaches how to blow a short reed the correct way. note for note


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Went out to buy the dvd today and cabelas and scheels dosent carry it in Forks. Needless to say I wasnt very happy


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who does carry it?


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

You can order it directly from Scott on his bad grammar webisite or traderoutdoors.com has them for sure, and they have free shipping on any dvd! just a heads up


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Havent seen it yet, but have heard nothing but good about it. Deff going to order it!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I got my copy from going to cabelas, finally realizing that they didnt have any and so then i went and ordered for 25$ with shipping, and she came in just 4 days!!!

Great Cd, Scott tells you how to get the right pressure, what it sounds like in the back and infront of the call...real geese making the sounds...when and when not to do it in teh field/competion stages...

Also, does anybody know what kind of call he is using??? That is the most goosey sounding call ive ever heard, but mabye thats because hes a pro at it :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the sameone you borrowed from brett


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

well that pro super mag im using sure dont make the sounds he gets  Damnit i suck at calling...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive heard that he uses the real thang mostly in the dvd 8) . I know he blows a polycarb pro mag in comps.


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Great DVD!


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

great dvd, very hepful breaks down all the individual notes and show real gease doing them, awesome to learn and build your calling skills


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

as already confirmed, it's a GREAT dvd, Goes into very clear instruction, easy to view shot of what he is doing, and he does a good job of saying very clearly what he wants us to know ALRIGHT? (had to throw that in, anyone who has see this dvd knows what i'm talking about, OK?)

haha, welllll worth the 25$!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ALRIGHT, its a great dvd. I would suggest getting that dvd before you get a short reed. Bad Grammar and Honker Talk are the best dvd's out there. The only thing I didn't like about Bad Grammar was ALRIGHT.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah man he says alright like 1,000 times and OK like 1,000 times other wise its a really really good dvd


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got it and am watching it now. started taking a drink of beer for every alright and im about toast already and only 20 minutes in.

Other then that good DVD


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone around Fargo be willing to loan their copy out for a couple days? I'd be curious to see it.


----------

